# so i took the g.e.d test...



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

my results come back in 8-10 weeks. i think i did great on the math,writing and reading. not sure about social studies and science(never really been my thing)but anyway i think i passed woohoo!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I hope you passed  Math and social studies would have been the hardest for me


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

thank you i was surprised how easy the math was,im horribale at math. the only reason i think i passed is because i studied and it was really easy


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I bet you passed with flying colors. I'm bad at math but I did surprisingly well on the Ohio Graduation Test.


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

Best of luck to you! Now I Just need to quit procrastinating and take the tests myself.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

its so easy,youll feel accomplished after doing it.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats! :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, ChristInMe! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

*That's awesome. Think of the potential you just opened up for yourself. And how much more in allignment with god's purpose you are now.*


----------



## alex18 (Feb 20, 2009)

I just took the ged test too! I didn't study/take the GED classes but it was surprisingly, ridiculously easy.

They said I get my results in one week, why 8-10 weeks for you?


----------

